#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  24 sporig opnemen

## zjeten

hallo
Ik volg podiumtechnieken in brugge in dagschool.
Onze leraar wilt 24 sporig opnemen op een computer (dus met 24 ingangen) dat wij dan ieder kanaal apart kunnen afmixen en met onze eigen harddisk werken.Dan moeten we om te oefenen niet iedere maal een groepje laten komen ofzo.(is niet mogelijk)
Heeft er al iemand ervaring hiermee en al zelf interface gemaakt of kun je mij in contact brengen met iemand?
mvg
jeffrey vancoillie

----------


## giserke

met de computer?
Moet je 3 motu modules voor gebruiken op fireware. Die hebben 8 gebalanceerde microfoonkanalen per module.

Maar laat me toe om te zeggen dat dit niet erg betrouwbaar is (crachen). ofwel gebruik protools met een mac. Maar daarvoor zal jou budget niet toereikend zijn (denk ik).  Ik gebruik een HD24 van alesis. Die heeft 24 analoge gebalanceerde jack inputs. Sluit gewoon een mengpaneel met 24 gebalanceerde line outs aan zoals de Soundcraft Ghost. Geloof me dit is de goedkoopste en betrouwbaarste oplossing.
na de opname kan je nog altijd de kanalen in laden op jouw PC om ze te bewerken en af te mixen.

----------


## zjeten

ik denk dat je het niet 100% begrijpt ofwel ben ik mis.
maar het is niet echt de bedoeling om het af te mixen met de computer.
het is de bedoeling dat we het opnemen en terug afspelen en dan afmixen.dus opnemen zonder effecten,en terug afspelen dat wij effecten kunnen bijsteken en zo'n zaken.
budget,ik koop dit niet aan.Het is de school.
gelieve specifiekere reactie.
mvg
jeffrey vancoillie

----------


## giserke

laten we eens duidelijk zijn.
Indien je met PC wil opnemen, heb je externe modules nodig.
Meestal zijn ze voorzien van 8 kanalen per module. (gebalanceerde xlr microfoon kanalen).
Vroeger hadden die meestal een I/O of adat kaart nodig voor in de PC, nu werkt men meestal met firewire modules.
De meeste modules kun je opbouwen tot 34 kanalen.
Zo heb je de Motu HD192, of de Q10 (x3) van aardvark. je hebt nog merken.

Laten we zeggen dat je een budget nodig hebt van 3x 1200 euro.

----------


## giserke

voor de software, het je vb cubase sx of sonar 3 producer edition nodig. (of gekraakt  :Big Grin: )

----------


## sparky

Wat ik begrijp is:
1 Je zit op een school en daar ga je leren mixen. 
2 Er moeten 24 tracks op een computer worden opgenomen
3 Iedereen in deze klas krijgt het opgenomen materiaal om dit zelf te mixen.
4 Het mixen gebeurt niet op de pc

Wat ik niet begrijp is:
1 Waarom moet jij de onderwijsmethodes van je eigen opleiding verzinnen?
2 Moeten deze tracks tegelijkertijd opgenomen kunnen worden?
3 en 4 Als het mixen niet op de pc gebeurt waarop dan wel? Het lijkt me sterk dat iedere leerling de beschikking over een volledig hardwarematige studio heeft....

Dit is niet om je af te zeiken, dit zijn de vragen waarop ik antwoord nodig heb om jou een nuttig antwoord te geven.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Wat ik begrijp is:
> 1 Je zit op een school en daar ga je leren mixen. 
> 2 Er moeten 24 tracks op een computer worden opgenomen
> 3 Iedereen in deze klas krijgt het opgenomen materiaal om dit zelf te mixen.
> 4 Het mixen gebeurt niet op de pc
> 
> Wat ik niet begrijp is:
> ...



sommige mensen kunnen toestellen kopen op de rug van de gemeenschap om die te gebruiken voor privé doeleinden. [} :Smile: ]

----------


## zjeten

1 Waarom moet jij de onderwijsmethodes van je eigen opleiding verzinnen?
--&gt;ik moet dit niet verzinnen, als ik de leraar laat doen trekt hij zijn plan maar de leraar zij van als je interesante dingen hierover tegenkomt op het internet of je kan mij met iemand in verband brengen die daar meer ervaring mee heeft om deze dingen zelf te maken dan moet je dit zeker laten weten (leraar zit al zo'n 20-30 jaar in computerwereld en pa studio wereld en zou een interface zelf maken om dit op te nemen.(ik dacht,zal es vragen opt licht en geluid forum) ben ik mis?

2 Moeten deze tracks tegelijkertijd opgenomen kunnen worden?
--&gt;ik denk wel dat de tracks tergelijkertijd opgenomen moeten worden!
dus,de leraars nodigen een enkele soorten stijlen uit van groepen en muziekanten met verschildende instrumenten.zij nemen dit op zonder effecten ,gewoon puur natuur.
dat staat dan op de harddisk en willen dat dan afspelen met 24 kanalen out naar een pa menger om ons effecten te laten mixen en perfekt van klank te combineren.snap je?

3 en 4 Als het mixen niet op de pc gebeurt waarop dan wel? Het lijkt me sterk dat iedere leerling de beschikking over een volledig hardwarematige studio heeft....
--&gt;het is de bedoeling dat we dan van de computer met 24 kanalen naar onze menger gaan,net hetzelfde zouden er 24 kanalen van het podium komen en dan moetn wij effecten erbij steken of equilizen of ....(kortom,afmixen)
dus,de leraars willen een concert nabootsen die er niet is,ze kunnen moeilijk iedere les een groep contacteren om te komen,das niet mogelijk.

mvg
jeffrey vancoillie
ps:ik ben nog een beginner maar wilde helpen zoeken met de leraar om interface te maken of meer info te verkrijgen.
ik denk dat ze de kosten willen indijken met zelf te maken.de micro's en toestanden kosten al handenvol geld,1000 a 1500 euro voor 1 micro.
hebben er zo'n een heel pak aangekocht.als dit goed is voor jouw kun je altijd es mailen met mijn leraar als je meer weet?of wil je dit niet?is hetzelfde voor mij!!

----------


## sparky

Aha, op die fiets! Er wordt dus elke keer dezelfde livesituatie gesimuleerd, gedeeltelijk echter, want de backline is bij het terugspelen afwezig...(mischien te simuleren door twee mics het podiumlawaai te laten opnemen en dit de monitors weer te laten uitkotsen bij het afspelen??? maar toch vind ik het een goed idee. Als hij zo'n 24 tracks tegelijk op wil nemen, lijkt een rme hammerfallkaart met 3 behringer ADA8000 interfaces seen goede investering. De RME kost zo'n 500 a 600 Euro geloof ik en de Behringers zijn minder dan 250 Euro per stuk. Ik heb zelf nog niet met deze apparaten gewerkt, maar heb ben me wel aan het orienteren  voor de eventuele aanschaf van een gelijksoortig systeem (qua opname that is) Deze apparaten worden erg goed gerecenceerd!!!

P.S. Een standalone HD-recorder is ook een goede optie!!

----------


## zjeten

Is dit zelf te maken?
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## sparky

zelf te maken? Niet door mij in elk geval!!! En door geen enkel individu voor dezelfde prijs als dat bovengenoemde firma's dat kunnen.

Vergeet dat idee, het is belachelijk. Hoe denkt iemand een volledig gebalanceerd systeem (exclusief PC) met 24 in/outs met pre-amps met gainregeling en signaal en clipleds op 24 bits/96KHz (overigens bijna latency-vrij, maar dat doet in dit geval niet terzake) voor minder dan 1400 Euro zelf in elkaar te schroeven en drivers voor te schrijven???

Wat rookt die beste man??? [:0]

P.S. hij mag me gewoon mailen hoor of anders jijzelf, ik hoor het wel, of niet natuurlijk  :Smile: .

----------


## gerry

Ik ben zelf ook al een tijdje bezig met het orienteren op die markt.
Eerst was ik ook van plan een Alesis HD24 aan te schaffen. Maar aangezien ik wil editen en mixen in Cubase SX zat ik een beetje met de snelheid van de overdracht van de bestanden naar de pc.
Nu heb ik ook besloten een systeem aan te schaffen met een RME HDSP9652 geluidskaart. Op deze kaart zitten 3 ADAT aansluitingen. Je kan er dus bijvoorbeeld 3 Behringer ADA8000's op aansluiten. 

[edit: Reclame maken en linken naar hoofd pagina niet toegestaan]

----------


## Mathijs

Een interface maken is onmogelijk.
De optie van Sparky is een erg goede en betrouwbaar.
Een Motu 24 i/o is alleen goedkoper. Dus dat zou in princype een betere optie zijn.

Als je het echt puur voor life afspelen gaat gebruiken zou ik eerder een Hardisc recorder kopen (BV een Alesis HD24 die is erg betaalbaar).

Dan heb je geen gezeur met computers en het draait altijd.

----------


## zjeten

bedankt alvast voor de tips
jeffrey

----------


## Koert

De MOTU 24i/o klinkt ook veel beter als een Hammerfall met behringer pre-amps en minder storingsgevoelig! Ik heb praktijk-ervaring met allebei!

De MOTU kan ook tot 96kHz... en is i.d.d. goedkoper!

----------


## sparky

Ik heb even op de site van MOTU gekeken, ziet er goed uit zeg!!! Het verbaasd me dat ik nooit eerder van dit apparaat had gehoord. Is het al lang uit? Wat vraagt het van je systeem als je 24 kanalen tegelijk opneemt en een aantal terugspeelt? Ik heb ook nog geen prijs gevonden, wat moet het kosten?

----------


## dokter dB

ik ken die hd24 ook... 
Heb 2x meegemaakt dat hij (soms) binnen 10 min afsloeg. Daarna weer op rec zetten, dan blijft alles okee. 
2x een live-opname verprutst ermee, omdat ik het niet wist.
Daarna heb ik hem eerder aangezet, en inderdaad sloeg hij 1 keertje ook weer af.... heeft met HD/temp te maken oid....

Het fijne in jouw toepassing met HD24 is idd dat je direkt weer kan afspelen naar een analoge mixer.

Heb zelf een digi002R icm 8xpresonus mic pre, met adat uit, en dat werkt top met 16 kanalen op de laptop (externe schijf). Ik zou nog wel een converter willen van 2xana naar spdif dan kan ik tot 18 ch, maar die converter hebbik nog niet gevonden...

Dat zelfbouwen zou wel moeten kunnen, want je kan die alesis chips (voor adat communiatie) en akm chips (converters) gewoon los kopen, mic pre's zelf bouwen (ina diff amps van burr brown), maar spaar je de moeite, zeker gezien jouw achtergrond....
Overigens zou die bieringer wel om te bouwen zijn tot betere performance, die preamps zijn pin compatible met de ina's volgens mij....

----------


## gerry

Die MOTO 24I/O lijkt inderdaad ook een prima ding. En is ook nog eens een keer aantrekkelik geprijst.
Het extra voordeel van de Behringers vind ik de ingebouwde pre-amps. Als je niet afhankelijk wil zijn van de door de FOH mix veranderende output op de direct outs, kun je voor FOH of Monitors het signaal splitten. Dit geeft vervolgens wel weer een ander probleem zoals je aan mijn post hier http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=11756 kan zien. Maar niets is onoverkomelijk natuurlijk zoals in de antwoorden op mijn vraag daar te lezen valt. Overigens kan je met behulp van de ADA8000's de signalen ook vanaf de pc naar verschillende kanalen op een analoge tafel sturen. Ik hoop niet dat ik de indruk wek dat ik deze dingen zelf verkoop oid maar ik probeer de redenen waarom ik voor de Behringers gekozen heb uit te leggen.

----------


## sparky

Bij de importeur is het apparaat zonder korting een dikke 1800 euro inclusief btw, er moet toch wel een aardig stukje vanaf wil dit goedkopen worden dan de RME/Behringer combi. Dus ...voor welke prijs is dit apparaat verkrijgbaar?

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
>  Ik zou nog wel een converter willen van 2xana naar spdif dan kan ik tot 18 ch, maar die converter hebbik nog niet gevonden...



Tja, het is een beetje houtje-touwtje, maar als je het echt wilt:

De meeste Sony MiniDisc decks (gewoon de consumenten apparaten) gedragen zich als AD - DA convertor wanneer je op REC drukt als er GEEN disc in zit. En bepaalde series van die apparaten (bijv. de 5xx serie) hebben analoog in (op stereo cinch natuurlijk) en SP/DIF (optisch) uit.

Groet,
Jorg

----------


## sparky

Daar heb ik ook weleens een noodsituatie mee opgelost.

----------


## dokter dB

hmmm ja had ik ook al aan gedacht, maar het zou voor mij cinch-spdif moeten zijn, 24 bits...
is er geen redelijk betaalbare mic pre oid?

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> hmmm ja had ik ook al aan gedacht, maar het zou voor mij cinch-spdif moeten zijn, 24 bits...
> is er geen redelijk betaalbare mic pre oid?



Cinch analoog &gt; S/PDIF optisch gaat lukken op deze manier, maar geen 24 bits inderdaad, MiniDisc is 16 bits.

Maar, als ik even mag vloeken in de kerk: de Ultramatch SRC2496 (=nieuwe versie van de oude ultramatch) van - Behringer - is een digitale formaat convertor op 24bits/96khz en voorziet ook in 2 analoge in- en outputs.

Ingangen zijn dan met XLR uitgevoerd.

Groet,

Jorg

----------


## dokter dB

hee jorg,

ja dat zou zoiets moeten zijn (ana naar cinchspdif)... helaas wel bieringer idd.... helaas valt dat buiten mijn policy  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Zal wel weer iets esoterisch en veel te duurs worden dan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathijs

Bij de duitsers kost hij 1624 euro. is al een stuk minder. je hebt dan wel alles netjes in 1 doosje met een meter brug.
Ook denk ik dat de converters van Motu wel iets beter zijn dan die van behringer.
Uiteraard mis je dan wel de pre-amps. dit is uiteraard ook simpel op te lossen.

----------


## DirkB

Hallo,

Ik ben leraar in kwestie...
Ondertussen is al veel verklaard en rechtgezet (dankzij de ijverige leerling en jullie reacties)!

Bedoeling is inderdaad diverse ensembles (diverse genres) op te nemen met individuele instrumentopname (instrumentenmicrofoon of muzikanten gescheiden door akoestische panelen + wel de extra monitoring-miserie die daarbij hoort).  De studenten kunnen dan al voor een deel gaan oefenen in het afmixen + alle bijhorend effectengedoe.  Let wel, het gaat uiteindelijk om PA.  Versterking in de zaal dus met VIRTUELE muzikanten.  Nu en dan zullen ze het echte werk moeten oefenen bij echte optredens.

Via PC omdat we op dat gebied sterk staan (PC wordt door ons opgebouwd volgens vereiste specs + daar zijn we dan baas over).  Iedere leerling kan ook over z'n eigen harddisk beschikken.

Gezochte hardware dus: 24 line in (a-symmetrisch is inprincipe OK)en 24 line out -- we werken toch steeds via een mengtafel.  Gebalanceerde mic-ingangen mogen ook, maar zijn dus eigenlijk niet vereist.

Stand-alone HDD-recorder: niet echt een optie (kunnen dat niet naar onze hand zetten + voor support overgeleverd aan anderen).

Bedankt en nu verwerk ik jullie info!
Dirk Baeke

----------


## giserke

Ik zie niet goed in waarom een stand-alone HDD (vb HD24) niet kan dienen? Je moet gewoon een goeie mengtafel hebben met gebalanceerde 24 in/uitgangen. Je kan alle 24tracks later perfect inladen in de PC.
Eerlijk gezegd, vindt ik opnemen rechtstreeks met PC veel te gevaarlijk, voor crashen. Je hebt dan nog een mentafel nodig, al dan niet digitaal. Want je wil het ook gebruiken voor PA doeleinden.
Als ik zie, hoeveel die 24 I/O van MOTU of andere PC modules kost en dat naast een HD24 leg (1400euro), moet ik eens aan mijn baard wrijven.
Je moet dan nog altijd een mengtafel kopen hé!

En dat je een HDD niet naar je hand kunt zetten is ook niet juist. De HD24 moet je gewoon alles inpluggen, en op rec duwen. De rest (pan en effecten) kun je later nog altijd afregelen op PC of mentafel.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> ik ken die hd24 ook... 
> Heb 2x meegemaakt dat hij (soms) binnen 10 min afsloeg. Daarna weer op rec zetten, dan blijft alles okee. 
> 2x een live-opname verprutst ermee, omdat ik het niet wist.
> Daarna heb ik hem eerder aangezet, en inderdaad sloeg hij 1 keertje ook weer af.... heeft met HD/temp te maken oid....
> 
> Het fijne in jouw toepassing met HD24 is idd dat je direkt weer kan afspelen naar een analoge mixer.
> 
> ...



wat zat erin van HD? Want ik heb dit probleem niet.

----------


## dokter dB

weet ik niet, er zat al een schijf in, en na de opname is mijn materiaal voor mij geconverteert naar pc formaat (wav) en toen uiteindelijk pas op mijn eigen schijf terecht gekomen (hd24 heeft ander format oid?)....

----------


## bones2001

Nou dat uitvallen van de HD24 heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt,
en je tracks naar je computer laden is soooo easy....
Alesis Fireport eraan en in een poep en een scheet staat alles
op de PC ( in wav,aif,sd2 of dig/sd )
Dus fijn alles editen in je favoriete programma en hopla weer terug.[^][^]

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bones2001_
> 
> Nou dat uitvallen van de HD24 heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt



dan heb je geluk gehad  :Big Grin:

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> 
> Eerlijk gezegd, vindt ik opnemen rechtstreeks met PC veel te gevaarlijk, voor crashen.



Als ik de posts van Dokter dB lees, dan vertrouw ik toch echt liever mijn cubase systeempje....


RME en Apogee maken ook wel converters met s/pdif uit op cinch, valt iig wel binnen de catagorie duur en exotisch...

----------


## giserke

Dokter dB heeft dit blijkbaar maar enkele keren gebruikt.
Ik gebruik dit zeer veel.
Als ik vraag wat er als hardeschijf inzit, kan hij zelfs niet antwoorden. Ik zeg u wanneer je een goeie hardeschijf neemt (WD of seagate) heb je daar geen problemen mee. Let wel, je moet een hardeschijf nemen met een cach buffer van 8mb!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> Dokter dB heeft dit blijkbaar maar enkele keren gebruikt.
> Ik gebruik dit zeer veel.
> Als ik vraag wat er als hardeschijf inzit, kan hij zelfs niet antwoorden. Ik zeg u wanneer je een goeie hardeschijf neemt (WD of seagate) heb je daar geen problemen mee. Let wel, je moet een hardeschijf nemen met een cach buffer van 8mb!!!!!!!!!



effe dimmen he vriend, je neemt nu dingen over mij aan waar je niet van weet.
tis dat je in belgie woont, dan word het clichematig vergeven  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
In de HD24 was het trouwens een 80GB maxtor/8mb cache.


Heb btw gister 18ch met mn laptop binnengehaald, incl spdif (via een sony 19" md recorder geroute). Dat ging prima. Maakt uiteraard en gelukkig niet uit welk merk schijf je dan gebruikt.

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> Let wel, je moet een hardeschijf nemen met een cach buffer van 8mb!!!!!!!!!



A. je moet niks
B. het lijkt er op alsof je weer eens wat gehoord hebt en vervolgens lukraak meeroept
C. leg dan maar eens uit waarom een cache buffer van 8MB nodig zou zijn voor opname van audio
D. aan een harde schijf met hoog toerental heb je meer.

----------


## dokter dB

preicies :Smile:

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Schijf met hoger toerental word warmer, en als ik het goed begreep was dat het probleem bij dokter dB

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Schijf met hoger toerental word warmer, en als ik het goed begreep was dat het probleem bij dokter dB

----------


## bones2001

De HD24 heeft een 5400 rpm hd nodig, sneller mag maar hoeft niet.
Zal te maken hebben met de manier waarop de data weggezet wordt,
netjes elke song een eigen "mapje" ipv fragmenten verspreid over
de hele disc....

----------


## sparky

Ik weet het niet zeker, maar ik geloof dat directorystructuren alleen maar indexen zijn en niets zeggen over de fysieke locatie van data.

----------


## bones2001

En zo werkt het,
Alesis had to
overcome limitations such as data fragmentation
that occurs in traditional hard disk recording
formats. In order to achieve this, Alesis
engineered a new method of writing on hard
drives called ADAT FST, specifically designed
for music recording. Unlike the writing schemes
employed by computer-based systems, this new
method keeps tracks of a given song in [u]adjacent</u>
[u]sectors of the hard disk</u>, reducing the required
"seek time" for the drive, providing a much
greater level of stability in recording and
playing back data. Using ADAT FST, seek-toplay
functions are virtually instantaneous, and
the data fragmentation that can cause hard disk
crashes is greatly diminished. As a result, very
low-cost, widely available, low-RPM IDE hard
drives can be used with exceptional results.

----------


## showband

ik heb een behhorlijk aantal keren avonden met een gebruiker (anton A-design) van 24sp alesis mogen meemaken. Waaronder onze demo. Nooit problemen mee gezien.

kan toeval zijn natuurlijk.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bones2001_
> 
> En zo werkt het,
> Alesis had to
> overcome limitations such as data fragmentation
> that occurs in traditional hard disk recording
> formats. In order to achieve this, Alesis
> engineered a new method of writing on hard
> drives called ADAT FST, specifically designed
> ...



Beter!! Als Microsoft dit nu eens adopteerde [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]...

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> ik heb een behhorlijk aantal keren avonden met een gebruiker (anton A-design) van 24sp alesis mogen meemaken. Waaronder onze demo. Nooit problemen mee gezien.
> 
> kan toeval zijn natuurlijk.



Dat is nou juist degene waar ik problemen mee heb gehad vorig jaar! [:0] wel heel toevallig dit

----------


## SLS Productions

ik heb zelf een hd 24 gekocht met een WD 5400RPM schijf er in.
maar deze slaat dus ook uit. soms na 5 min..soms na 10 of 30 min.

heb jij dit probleem bij jou kunnen oplossen, en hoe heb je dat gedaan?

ik hoor graag van je.






> wat zat erin van HD? Want ik heb dit probleem niet.

----------

